# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Chatbot Builder, Landbot.io (HELLO UMI S.L.), Barcelona, Spain

## Airicist

Developer - Landbot.io

----------


## Airicist

Landbot Builder overview

Dec 12, 2019




> Once you create your landbot, your first stop will be the builder section. Here we show you how to start shaping your first landbot.
> 
> More info here: Builder Interface

----------


## Airicist

"Sony AI and avatarin Reach Basic Agreement to Cooperate on Development for Next Gen Remote Control Robots"

by Sony AI Inc. 
May 11, 2020

----------

